# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Agnes, robot knitter, Reading, England

## Airicist

Developer - Andy Noyes

facebook.com/agnes.roboknit

----------


## Airicist

AGNES robot knitter time lapse scarf knitting

 Published on Jun 4, 2013




> Time lapse video of AGNES the knitting robot knitting a scarf. The whole scarf takes around 5 hours to make.

----------


## Airicist

Agnes at Jelly 

 Published on Jun 4, 2013




> AGNES visits knit night at the Jelly Artpad in Reading

----------


## Airicist

Agnes Robot Knitter at Maker Faire Newcastle 2013 

 Published on Jun 4, 2013




> Agnes Robot Knitter at Maker Faire Newcastle 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Agnes Robot Knitter at Maker Faire Newcastle 2013" 

by Dale Dougherty
April 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Machynlleth Mini Maker Faire to include knitting robot"

by Michael Westgarth
August 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Agnes Roboknit: A Robot So Creepy it Even Has a Facebook Profile"

by James Hobson
January 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Agnes, the Knitting Robot. Built to Scare Kids"

by Carlos Ageng'o
January 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Agnes at UoR Dec 2015

Published on Dec 22, 2015




> Throughout the year, Agnes knits at a number of educational events for schoolchildren.

----------

